# what kind brand of shampoo???



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what brand or kind of shampoo
are you usuing on your dog???


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Cassidy's Mom talked about EarthBath so I tried it and really like it for my dogs a lot. http://www.earthbath.com/ I take it with me and ask the groomers to use it when the dogs go in and they've been good about using it too.


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

A horse shampoo. Absorbine "Superpoo" smells like apple and one bottle has lasted me 7 years. I don't bathe that often & it is a big bottle that you dilute.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I like the Earth Bath shampoos. I actually have a bar of it. 

Since I only give one or two baths a year (unless something happens to make another one necessary) and it's usually in the spring and in the summer I use the Azmira NEEM Protect shampoo. It helps repel biting insects, including fleas and mosquitoes. It smells good too!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Castile bar soap. I wet my dog, lather her up with the bar soap & then pop in the tub for a rinse.

Castile bar soap is a gentle natural soap that does the job. It is also cheap at $1 or less a bar which lasts a very long time.

You could also go for castile shampoo which is available at health food stores.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Shampoochie natural bar soap...I love the way it smells and find washing with a bar much easier, and it lasts forever since they don't really get baths.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks for the replies everybody.

i bought the Earthbath. i liked it. it made lots of suds and
it left my dog smelling good.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

the earthbath "between bath" spritz(s) are nice as well








I love their products


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

What scent did you decide on? I found that was the hardest part!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I use minksheen , makes there coat smell good for a long time, plus it makes their coat shiney.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my GF bought Tea Tree Oil and Aloe Vera, that's one shampoo. i don't know how much she had to choose from. she bought it at PetSmart. i'm going to go on-line and look at their products
because i'll have more to choose from.



> Originally Posted By: natalie559What scent did you decide on? I found that was the hardest part!


----------

